# What code?



## Administrator (Jul 29, 2003)

What brand of football do you call "footy"?


----------



## sarahbell (Jul 29, 2003)

not being a pain here but some ppl really like afl and might find it upsetting at what you have written


----------



## Artie (Jul 29, 2003)

S O C C E R


----------



## Artie (Jul 29, 2003)

If I have to pick on of those funny ones, it would be League :lol:


----------



## Whaa (Jul 29, 2003)

GO THE EELS!!!


----------



## Gregory (Jul 29, 2003)




----------



## Brodie (Jul 29, 2003)

I rekon AFL and union are the best, they have more action. Rugby league is just a bunch of fat blokes feeling each other up lol. Naa I am joking I like all footy!!!!!!!!!!!! except soccer!!


----------



## Morelia_man (Jul 29, 2003)

i am personally an AFL fan but i don't mind watching a little bit of union every now and again.
GO THE HAWKS!!


----------



## Brodie (Jul 29, 2003)

NOPE GO THE CROWS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NoOne (Jul 29, 2003)

Yeah what about soccer? It's only the biggest game in the world. Players have to have a bit of skill not just be able to beat the crap out of each other.


----------



## _popp_ (Jul 29, 2003)

League or union for me.


----------



## Bendragon (Jul 29, 2003)

I was of the oppinion that Netball is the most played game in the world.....STP told me after he searched the net trying to find a league that would take him


----------



## Slateman (Jul 29, 2003)

Poor Gregory he is rabbitohs fan. I feel for you mate. I bet my money on them.
for wooden spoon.


----------



## Stevethepom (Jul 29, 2003)

look at the name here, Foot-Ball, not hand-foot ball runny at big blokes to get tackled,

so football to me is football (soccer for you american wannabe aussies   )

cheers
STP


----------



## Gregory (Jul 29, 2003)

No need to feel sorry Jan. Souths have won more Premierships than any other club.  It will be a very,very long time before it will be equalled or beaten.


----------



## Hawkeye (Jul 29, 2003)

The rabbitohs won those championships a long long long time ago.....they need to win at least one match THIS season :twisted: :twisted: 

Go the All Blacks!

Cheers Hawkeye


----------



## Gregory (Jul 29, 2003)

Typical response from Jealous fans of inferior teams (and Countries). :wink:


----------



## spidsy (Jul 29, 2003)

since 1954. going back 50 years is far enough.
St George Dragons have the most premierships.
1971 must be a year that rabbitoh fans remember well.


----------



## Kirov_grrl (Jul 29, 2003)

I have to agree with STP.... Footy is footy... SOOCER!!!.. der.. whats the international body of "soccer".... FIFA.... F?d?ration Internationale de FOOTBALL Association


----------



## Greebo (Jul 29, 2003)

We have a Souths' supporter at work.
He tends to wander around muttering the same things as Gregory just said.Poor guy....living in the past. We all hope that he will get to see his team win a premiership in his life time but no one wants to give him false hope.
It's a nice dream though.


----------



## NoOne (Jul 29, 2003)

Glad to see theres a couple of soccer fans around. What leagues do you guys follow? Spain, England, Italy? Spainish league kicks ****.


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2003)

I hate football. Wait, what's the politically correct way of saying it? I have a strong disliking for it. Naaaaah, I hate it.

- snarf







*HATE*


----------



## Gregory (Jul 30, 2003)

By who's decree is it that the level of a RL club's success in Premierships be measured from 1954? History is a major part of RL and as most clubs would agree, should be looked back at with pride. So what you're saying is that in a few years time we can't look back at St. George's record run of wins? They won't count either.cause it was too long ago? You're kidding.
Supporters of other clubs have never in my experience been able to accept that South Sydney are the most successful club in Rugby League history, regardless of whether it's last Premiership was '71 or not. When your club has a record to rival South Sydney,then come back and I'll listen to what you have to say.
Here is a little food for thought

Year Entered Premiership: 1908
First Match: April 20, 1908, Won 7-11 v Norths, Birchgrove Oval 

TITLES
First Grade: 1908, 1909, 1914, 1918, 1925, 1926, 1927, 1928, 1929, 1931, 1932, 1950, 1951, 1953, 1954, 1955, 1967, 1968, 1970, 1971

Runners Up: 1910, 1916, 1917, 1920, 1923, 1924, 1935, 1937, 1939, 1949, 1952, 1965, 1969

Reserve Grade: 1913, 1914, 1917, 1923, 1924, 1925, 1926, 1927, 1929, 1931, 1932, 1934, 1943, 1945, 1952, 1053, 1956, 1966, 1968, 1983

Third Grade (Presidents Cup): 1912, 1918, 1925, 1928, 1933, 1962, 1969, 1981, 1986, 1989

Club Championship: 1932, 1933, 1952, 1953, 1954, 1967, 1968, 1969, 1989

Pre-season Cup: 1966, 1969, 1972, 1978

Tooth Cup: 1981

Tooheys Challenge: 1994

Sevens: 1988


----------



## Slateman (Jul 30, 2003)

I should not mention the rabbithdos. I started danger argument. Sorry Gregory, you are in right to defend team you support . I only wish they will win something to give they fans more satisfaction. Mabe next season.


----------



## Administrator (Jul 30, 2003)

Rooster rooster man, I wanna be a rooster man!


----------



## Brodie (Jul 30, 2003)

Who cares about league premierships?????????? What about AFL!!!!!!!!! I actually am not a huge fan of footy I like extreme sports like mountain biking :-D much for fun to play IMO.


----------



## spidsy (Jul 30, 2003)

Gregory said:


> When your club has a record to rival South Sydney,then come back and I'll listen to what you have to say.



ah, that might be a while, my club only half exists now.




Gregory said:


> By who's decree is it that the level of a RL club's success in Premierships be measured from 1954?



i only went back to 1954 cause that is how far back the site i looked at went.


----------



## NoOne (Jul 30, 2003)

Brodie i'm not having a go at you but can you tell me why mountain biking is extreme, just curious.
I skateboard i wouldn't call that extreme but it gets into the Xgames.
How do you classifie an extreme sport?
To me extreme sports are things like base jumping and thats somthing i hope to do one day, if i can can get through every other thing i want to do :roll: and all the bloody sky dives i'll have to do first.


----------



## Brodie (Jul 30, 2003)

I mean downhill mountain biking Noone, . If riding off a 20foot ledge at 40km/h is not extreme please tell me what is. I just love the rush when going off a large dropp off at high speed. I have had quite a few bad crashes but it is very fun.


----------



## NoOne (Jul 30, 2003)

Not really, Half pipes with 7-8ft of vert will launch a skateboarder 12ft clear of the top of a half pipe, add 7ft vert pluse bend thats about 20ft.
Not that i can do that (i can on skates) but i still don't class that as being very extreme, can you see where i'm coming from.
It's like snowboarding and skiing are considered extreme sports, Just think about the word extreme, maybe it means less to others i don't know. Maybe it's just my up bringing.


----------



## Brodie (Jul 31, 2003)

yea I kinda see. Well I havent done this but I have seen it. What about riding off a 12m vertical drop at 80km/h on a MTB. I wish I could do that . Maybe not as extreme as some people call extreme but not many people would not even try to do that. Also what about getting over 40foot of air and doing a backflip on a MTB when people say it is hard on a motor bike. I wish I could do that also. I guess extreme is just soemthing dangerous, something that is not commonly done and gives the player a huge amount of adrenelin


----------



## NoOne (Jul 31, 2003)

My parents were mad absailers and rock climbers so i started doing that from a very young age, thats probably got something to do with my perspective.


----------



## Brodie (Jul 31, 2003)

Cool!!!!! I have only done that a few times but it is wiked. But from the climbs I have done it is a lot safer than riding off a 12m cliff....... To you is it more of a danger thing that classifies extreme or something else say difficulty??


----------



## Slateman (Jul 31, 2003)

Brodie this moutain bike things are extreem sport by mine standard.


----------



## Magpie (Jul 31, 2003)

Speaking as someone who has done a fair bit of abseiling, rock climbing and mountain biking, mountain biking is by far the most dangerous and extreme of the 3. It's also the only one of the 3 that injured any of my mates (compound fracture of the Tibia and Fibula, fractured wrist and a huge amount of gravel rash.)


----------



## NoOne (Jul 31, 2003)

Everyone says that to me, i've done stacks of rock climbing and absailing, i've done a bit of biking and would agree that it's more extreme than rocking and absailing. It just don't sound extreme, or maybe i'm just weird :?


----------



## Brodie (Jul 31, 2003)

LOL you are...naaa Its all good . Mags do you still MTB regulary, If so what bike do you ride, or even what bike did you ride when you did go.
Yea I have seen a lot of nasty injuries occur on MTB's including a guy gettin his calf ripped out . Well I didnt see it happen. But still OUCH


----------



## NoOne (Jul 31, 2003)

Now i think about it the worst injury i've seen was from bike stack, Motor bike though, clean snapped shin out through the skin. Made my teeth start grinding, took my mate 6 months to start walking properly.


----------



## Slateman (Aug 1, 2003)

I have to say i did not done any moutain biking but i am pilot of microlight and mine friend clip the tree and broken nearly all bones you can imagine, He have one leg shorter now but still hopping arownd. Mind you he have lot of pain all the time. His name is Payne so looks like destiny.


----------



## _popp_ (Aug 1, 2003)

Extreme sports id have to say arm wrestling,well it was extremely painfull when i snaped the bone & extremely painfull waiting 48hours for an operation in hospital while my bone leant against a nerve.Now thats extreme maybe not sport but pain. :lol:


----------



## Magpie (Aug 1, 2003)

Brosie, I just had an Avanti with front shocks,a bout 1 1/2" of travel. I never got into it the way my mates did, several of them got into downhill in a big way with Giants and such. I don;t really know the bikes they had real well, I just know that they spent in the region of $2000-3000 on them. I don;t get out much anymore, I moved away from all my mates, they are back in Perth and it's really not as much fun risking death by yourself for some reason.


----------



## Brodie (Aug 1, 2003)

I am into downhill as well my bike is SPECIALIZED enduro comp, which is worth well over 3k. I agree I never ride by myself really, juts not as fun and is a lot more DANGEROUS


----------

